# Favorite scents? Time to make soap for Holiday Gifts!



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

Hey fellow soapers!

I'm getting my fragrance oil purchase list together for the soaps that I'll give as gifts this Christmas. (Did I say that????)

Has anyone tried any new fragrance oils that they really liked? :sing: I always like to try something new!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I like an equal combination of sweet orange and cedarwood e.o. I also love the Bvlgari type fragrance oil from Savonscents for men. For women, I like a combination of ylang ylang, lavender, rosemary and sweet orange e.o., and one of my favorite fragrance oils for anyone is coconut, lime, verbena. These are not holiday scents, but they are sure good for gift soaps.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

My favorites for me {*******} is Sandlewood {the earthyer??!! the better}, certain Ambers FO's, 10X orange/ mint and pinetar/Lavender {my latest favorite}. That orange/cedarwood sounds nice.


----------



## Skittles2u (Apr 13, 2005)

Where is everyone's favorite place to buy their fragrances? 

What do you use essential oils or just the flavored oils (think that's what the 2 are called)?


----------



## Step (Aug 4, 2005)

Flavored oils are used for lip balms. Fragrance oils are used for soap and I buy mine from Alabaster Candle Supply, Southern Soapers and have started replacing them with Phythalate Free FOs that I get from Essential Oil University and Southern Soapers also carries (or did) a large selection. 

I did order samples of FO dups of scents I've been using for years along with other hard to find fragrances from SavonScents... After the oils arrived, soaped with them, and within a short time, 'something' in SOS FOs woke my son up from a dead sleep, GASPING for air! None of the other companies fragrance oils, or, the Essential Oils, have bothered him before this incident, or since, and everything he uses is scented and has no problems. Its been a while and don't know if they've changed their formulation. No complaints with the company's customer service or shipping. 

Alabaster is also very accomodating. Their Creme Brulee is one of my favorite along with their Raspberry Sage, Cremesickle, Ocean Scents, Egyptian Musk and several others. However, most of the time now, I've been using EO's but might add a little FO to give the scent a variation. For obvious reasons, many of my soap's scents are 'one of a kind'. Presently I am well supplied with FOs, but if I were to buy one now, it would be Pumpkin Spice from EOU (along with EOs) and will probably add pumpkin puree along with ground pumpkin spice mix to that batch of soap.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the problem with fragrance oils from Savonscents. I have never had any problem with them. I would have contacted their customer service department so they could analyze those oils and would have ask for reimbusement.
Savonscents offers three fragrance strengths. I would suggest that if you order from them, you order the stronger fragrance oil rather that the lightest one, it is more cost effective in the long run.
Camden Grey, Saratoga Scents and Florida Soapworks are among my other favorites.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Skittles2u said:


> Where is everyone's favorite place to buy their fragrances?
> 
> What do you use essential oils or just the flavored oils (think that's what the 2 are called)?


There are certain essential oils that are hazardous. Here is a quote from the Self Apothecary by Mabel White, "You need to know that Almond Bitter, Pennyroyal,
Sweet Birch Oil, and Wintergreen, are highly poisonous to the liver no matter
how great they sound and smell. My feelings were hurt because I also like all of
these and trusted certain authors. But they cannot just take a book off the market&#8212;
so I understand in part. Because I spiral bind I can always change my mistakes in a
snap&#8212;and I have made a few in the past. I also hear Balsam of Peru should be
used with caution. Our almond and wintergreen flavor oil is safe and made by
chemists. We often use flavor oils in our bath products." 
So yes apparently one can use flavor oils in some circumstances.


----------



## Step (Aug 4, 2005)

All essential oils have the potential to be hazardous to our liver. Furthermore, just about everything we eat, breath and/or put on our skin, including synthetic and natural chemicals, gets filtered through our liver. 


```
What do you use essential oils or just the flavored oils (think that's what the 2 are called)?
```
In response to the above statement it's fragrance oils, not flavor oils. And yes, flavor oils can be used in soap making, but they are made from food grade ingredients, concentrated and depending on how much is purchased, flavor oils are double, triple, quadruple the price of fragrance oils. 

Some essential oils can also be used sparingly to flavor lip balms. Not all essentials oils are sold with disclosure of grade, and offered a lower prices specifically for soap. That grade of oil might not be recommended for lip balms. Check with your supplier. 

In response to your post regarding the Fragrance oils and my son's allergic reactions... SavonScents makes their FOs! They are fully aware of the potential toxicity of the ingredients the choose to make their oils. No testing is needed. And yes I did call! You should check the disclaimer at the companies you do business with.. Camden Grey specifically states they will not reimburse if someone has an allergic reaction. That's not to say for certain customers, they won't reimburse. However, it's been well over two years since this happened and if my memory serves... I vaguely remember them wanting to send me other oil to try! I refused! I couldn't get those toxic FOs out of my house fast enough and get this place aired out. I wasn't about to have a second go around. 

Alabaster Candle Supply has grades and strength of FOs also. Some can be used for candlemaking AND/or soapmaking.

I have enough FOs to last years, since I don't use them as the primary scents anymore. However, Essential Oil University is owned and run by a PhD Chemist. The FOs are made without certain toxins and is so stated! When I place my EO order, if there is a FO that peaks my interest, such as the Pumpkin, that is when I order it. 

I'm aware of the suppliers you mentioned, and happy with the ones I use. However, for the new soapmakers, it's important they know of several suppliers who are competitive and reputable.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I couldn't agree more.


----------



## RhiannonMackey (Aug 3, 2009)

I use organic essential oils in both my soaps and in my massage oils and lotions. I am a Massage therapy student and blend my own sents. I am currently really fond of a lavender jasmine blend I have been using. For massage I use a grape seed/apricot kernel oil blend. Its wonderful stuffs!


----------



## HendricksHearth (Jul 18, 2009)

I am a big fan of rosemary mint, straight lavender, vanilla anything, bakery fragrances, and earthy blends. I use both fragrance oils and essential oils depending on what I am making and what kind of scent I am going for. 

My favorite holiday fragrances are sugar cookie types and refreshing woodsy-pine types. 

Best of luck!

Lauren


----------



## RuralSerenity (Jul 6, 2009)

My favorite (and favorite of most of my family) is equal parts lavender & bergamot (essentiall oil). My nieces & nephews call it "magic" soap because it instantly stops the itching from chigger bites and such.


----------



## RhiannonMackey (Aug 3, 2009)

RuralSerenity: I will have to remember that. Chiggers are Nasty things Ugh!

Does anyone have some good gifting soap recipies? I am basically making all of my Christmas gifts this year, and have no ideas.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I like a recipe called Mechanic's Dream for men. I use cold strong coffee as part of the liquid and finely ground coffee in it. It also has pumice and lanolin. It helps clean greasy hands while deodorizing. 

Here is the website with the recipe and many others:

http://www.colebrothers.com/soapcalc/free.html


Aloe Cream soap makes a nice bar for the ladies. I think Cyndi has that recipe on her website.


----------



## RhiannonMackey (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks Linn!


----------



## RuralSerenity (Jul 6, 2009)

linn, I made something similar. I wanted to experiment with a batch using bacon grease and since it was brown in color, I added used coffee grounds. I call it "dirt soap" and the kids love it!

(p.s. the experiment worked, it does *not *smell like bacon)


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I love the smell of Lemon Verbena.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

I picked up an order today of oils and fragrances - so now I have Neroli Cedar (orange/cedar - nice!), French Lavender, Clary Sage, Lemongrass and the Lavender/Bergamot that I've already used. 

I want to order some others from another company that are about half the price - pays to shop around - Citronella, Eucalyptus, Peppermint, Rosemary, and if I win the lottery , Patchouli.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

RuralSerenity said:


> linn, I made something similar. I wanted to experiment with a batch using bacon grease and since it was brown in color, I added used coffee grounds. I call it "dirt soap" and the kids love it!
> 
> (p.s. the experiment worked, it does *not *smell like bacon)


Did you clean your bacon grease first? If so, how do you go about doing that? Does it make a good hard soap?


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

Wow ~ I got sidetracked from ordering my frangrance oils and just got a chance to come back to this thread. So many suggestions, so little money.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

linn said:


> Did you clean your bacon grease first? If so, how do you go about doing that? Does it make a good hard soap?


You wash it with double the amount of water than grease. Pork fat sometimes pops though. So maybe you could just strain it through some old panty hose.


----------



## RuralSerenity (Jul 6, 2009)

NostalgicGranny said:


> You wash it with double the amount of water than grease. Pork fat sometimes pops though. So maybe you could just strain it through some old panty hose.



I just kept straining it until it looked like brown lard

Yes, it is very hard


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

How do you know how much scent to put in? Is it different when you use EO's compared to FO;s? Thanks, by the way, for this information, putting in an order tomorrow!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

If you order online, the company usually says how much to use per pound of oils. I start out with about .5 oz to .75 oz of fragrance oil per pound of oils.


----------

